# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  صحة حديث الربا بضع وسبعون حوبا

## دعوة إلى الله

ما صحة حديث: ((الربا بضع وسبعون حوباً))؟ما صحة حديث: ((الربا بضع وسبعون حوباً))؟



لا بأس به، حديث جيد وتمامه: ((وإن أربى الربا استطالة المسلم في عرض أخيه المسلم))[1]، وهذا الحديث جاء من طرق متعددة، فالواجب على المؤمن أن يحذر أنواع الربا ويحذر المعاصي كلها؛ لهذا جعل صلى الله عليه وسلم الاستطالة في عرض المسلم من الربا؛ لأن ضررها عظيم وتسبب فتنة ونزاعات وفساداً في المجتمع وشحناء إذا بلغ الشخص ما قاله في الآخر، وبذلك وغيره من الأحاديث يعلم أن الغيبة والنميمة من أعظم الفساد في الأرض وهما من أربى الربا، فالربا ليس خاصاً بالبيع والشراء فقط، بل يكون في المعاصي والمخالفات والتعدي على الناس بالغيبة والنميمة، نسأل الله العافية؛ لأنه زيادة على ما أباح الله، فقد أربى بزيادته على ما أباح الله له حتى وقع في الحرام وارتكب ما نهى الله عنه، نسأل الله السلامة.   اجابة الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله 
[1] أخرجه الإمام أحمد في مسند العشرة المبشرين بالجنة، مسند سعيد بن زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل رضي الله عنه، برقم 1564.

----------


## المستعيذ بالله

؟؟؟؟
أولا : الحديث ليس فى مسند أحمد
و لكن فى السنة لعبد الله بن أحمد !!!
ثانيا : أعله ابن أبى حاتم فى العلل
ثالثا : أوضح العراقى فى كتابه (التطريف فى التصحيف) أن صوابه (الرياء) بياء مثناة ثم ألف و همزة ، و ليس الربا بالموحدة

----------


## سالم الطائي

- لي تعليق من نقاط :
- أولا : الجواب المنقول إنما هو جواب الشيخ ابن باز - رحمه الله - ردا على سؤال : ما صحة حديث (( الربا بضع وسبعون حوبا )) ؟،. 
- وقد ذكر الشيخ أن تتمة الحديث هي (( وإن أربى الربا استطالة المسلم في عرض أخيه المسلم ))، وهذا القول ليس دقيقا ، فالحديث أخرجه ابن ماجه من رواية أبي هريرة بلفظ (( الربا سبعون حوبا ، أيسرها أن ينكح الرجل أمه ))، والتتمة المذكورة ليست عنده، والحديث صححه الألباني في صحيح ابن ماجه برقم 1844 .
- هذا والتتمة المذكورة أخرجها الطبراني في الأوسط ، من رواية البراء بن عازب مرفوعا في حديث لفظه (( الربا اثنان وسبعون بابا ، أدناها مثل إتيان الرجل أمه ، وإن أربى الربا استطالة الرجل في عرض أخيه ))، وصححه الألباني بجموع طرقه في الصحيحة برقم 1871 .
- وأخرج التتمة المذكورة الإمام أحمد في مسنده 3 / 190 حــ 1651 طبعة الرسالة - من رواية سعيد بن زيد مرفوعا بلفظ (( من أربى الربا الاستطالة في عرض المسلم بغير حق ، وإن هذه الرحم شجنة من الرحمن ، فمن قطعها حرم الله عليه الجنة ))، وصححه الأرنؤوط في تحقيقه للمسند .

ثانيا : كتاب (( التطريف في التصحيف )) ليس للحافظ العراقي ، وإنما هو للحافظ السيوطي ، وقد لخص الأخير كلام الحافظ العراقي على حديث أورده الغزالي في ( الإحياء ) بلفظ ( إن للرياء سبعين بابا )، إذ من المعلوم أن الحافظ العراقي له حاشية على (( إحياء علوم الدين للغزالي ))، تسمى (( المغني عن حمل الأسفار في الأسفار ))، تعقب فيها الأحاديث التي ذكرها ( الغزالي ) في ( الإحياء )،.

ثالثا : يقول الحافظ العراقي تعليقا منه على حديث أورده ( الغزالي ) بلفظ (( إن للرياء سبعين بابا ))، يقول ما نصه ، الإحياء جـ 3 صـ 332 - :
- (( حديث ( الرياء سبعون بابا ) هكذا ذكر المصنف هذا الحديث هنا ، وكأنه تصحف عليه ، أو نقله من كلامه أنه ( الرياء ) بالمثناة ، وإنما هو ( الربا ) بالموحدة ، والمرسوم كتابته بالواو ، والحديث رواه ابن ماجه من حديث أبي هريرة بلفظ ( الربا سبعون حوبا أيسرها أن ينكح الرجل أمه )، وفي إسناده أبو معشر ، واسمه نجيح ، مختلف فيه ، وروى ابن ماجه أيضا من حديث ابن مسعود عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( الربا ثلاث وسبعون بابا ) وإسناده صحيح ، هكذا ذكر ابن ماجه الحديثين في أبواب التجارات ، وقد روى البزار حديث ابن مسعود بلفظ ( الربا بضع وسبعون بابا والشرك مثل ذلك ) وهذه الزيادة قد يستدل بها على أنه ( الرياء ) بالمثناة لاقترانه مع الشرك والله أعلم ))،أهـ.

- وقد قال الحافظ السيوطي - في التطريف في التصحيف / 41 - :(( حديث " الربا سبعون بابا "، قال العراقي: المعروف أنه بالموحدة ...، وتصحف على الغزالي في ( الإحياء ) بالمثناة ، فأورده في كتاب الرياء ، ثم لخص الحافظ السيوطي كلام الحافظ العراقي عن رواية البزار ))،أهـ، وعليه يقال :
1 - ليس في كلام الحافظ العراقي ما يدل على أنه يُرجح رواية ( الرياء ) بالمثناة ، على رواية ( الربا )بالموحدة، بل فيه ما يدل على العكس ، ذلك أنه صدر كلامه على رواية ( الرياء )، وأبطل أن تكون كذلك بقوله :(( كأنه تصحف عليه ، أو نقله من كلامه أنه ( الرياء ) بالمثناة، ثم رجح رواية ( الربا ) بالموحدة فقال :(( وإنما هو ( الربا ) بالموحدة ، والمرسوم كتابته بالواو ))،أهـ.
2 - ليس في كلام الحافظ السيوطي ما يدل على أنه يُرجح رواية ( الريا )، بالثناة ، على رواية ( الربا ) وإنما هو ملخص لكلام الحافظ العراقي ، الذي سبق ذكره بالحرف .
3 - الحافظ العراقي أورد رواية البزار ، وقال عنها :(( وقد روى البزار حديث ابن مسعود بلفظ ( الربا بضع وسبعون بابا والشرك مثل ذلك ) وهذه الزيادة قد يُستدل بها على أنه ( الرياء ) بالمثناة لاقترانه مع الشرك والله أعلم ))،أهـ، وهذا لا يفهم منه ترجحيه لرواية ( الرياء ) المثناة ، على رواية ( الربا ) ولو كان يرجح ذلك لصدر كلامه به ، ولما قال :(( وإنما هو ( الربا ) بالموحدة ، والمرسوم كتابته بالواو ))،أهـ، ولما نسب التصحيف إلى الغزالي في بدء كلامه ؟،.
4 - الحافظ ابن أبي حاتم في كتابه (( العلل )) أورد الحديث بالأرقام :
- 1105 بلفظ ( الربا بضع وسبعون بابا ). 
- 1132 بلفظ ( الربا سبعون بابا أدناها أن ينكح الرجل أمه )
- 1136 بلفظ ( الربا اثنان وسبعون بابا أدناها مثل إتيان الرجل أمه ).
- 1170 بلفظ ( الربا نيف وسبعون بابا، أهون باب من الربا مثل من أتى أمه في الإسلام ، ودرهم ربا أشد من خمس وثلاثين زنية ، وأشد الربا أو أربى الربا انتهاك عرض المسلم أو انتهاك حرمته ).
- فجميع الروايات فيها ( الربا ) بالموحدة ، لا ( الريا ) بالمثناة ، وتعليله إنما كان لهذه الألفاظ ، لا لفظ ( الريا سبعون بابا ) ، وهذا يشي إلى أن لفظ ( الريا ) بالمثناة ، إنما هو تصحيف للفظ ( الربا ) بالموحدة ، لا العكس ، وهذا هو ما يفهم من كلام الحافظ العراقي في تعليقه على ( الإحياء ) والله ولي التوفيق .

----------


## المستعيذ بالله

أخى
أولا لم يتصل الحديث مرفوعا إلا من طريق أبو معشر و هو ضعيف ، و عن عبد الله المقبرى و هو متروك ، و لكن يمكن أن يحسن بالرواية الموقوفة عن عبد الله بن مسعود 
ثانيا أعل ابن أبى حاتم الحديث متنا 
ثالثا كتاب التطريف ليس للعراقى و لا للسيوطى ، و إنما هو لعبد الرحمن ابن الإمام جلال الدين السيوطى
رابعا رواية الغزالى تشهد لنفسها بكلام العراقى ، و هو واضح
خامسا لا زال الحديث لا علاقة له بالمسند

----------


## سالم الطائي

- التعليق :
أولا : لقد ذكرت في مشاركتك الأولى أن كتاب (( التطريف في التصحيف )) للعراقي ، ثم جئت في المشاركة الثانية ونسبت الكتاب إلى السيوطي الأبن ، لا الأب ، ولم تقدم دليلا على ذلك ، وإنما مجرد دعوى ، وقرنتها بما هو عجيب ، فقلت :(( كتاب التطريف ليس للعراقى ولا للسيوطى ، و إنما هو لعبد الرحمن ابن الإمام جلال الدين السيوطى ))،أهـ ، وتعليقا أقول :
1 ) - هذا عجيب منك ، فالإمام السيوطي ، اسمه (( عبدالرحمن )) ولقبه (( جلال الدين ))، وكنيته (( أبو الفضل )) فجعلت من اسمه (( عبدالرحمن )) اسما للأبن ، وجعلت من لقبه ( جلال الدين ) إسما للإمام ، وهاك اسمه كاملا مع لقبه ، وكنيته :
- هو : جلال الدين ، أبو الفضل عبد الرحمن بن الكمال أبي بكر بن محمد بن سابق الدين بن الفخر عثمان بن ناصر الدين محمد بن سيف الدين خضر بن نجم الدين أبي الصلاح أيوب بن ناصر الدين محمد ابن الشيخ همام الدين الهمام الخضيري الأسيوطي الشافعي ، ولد عام ( 849 هـ ) وتوفي عام ( 911 هـ ).
2 ) كتاب (( التطريف في التصحيف )) الموجود لدي ، هو بتحقيق د. علي حسين البواب ، طبعة دار الفائز للنشر والتوزيع ، الطبعة الأولى 1409 هـ ، وقد نسبه المحقق المذكور إلى الإمام السيوطي المشهور ، والذي قدمت ترجمته ، مع ذكر سنين مولده ووفاته التي ذكرتها ، وأثبت المحقق نسبته إليه بذكر من نسبه للإمام السيوطي ، ولم ينسبه المحقق آنف الذكر إلى ابنه ، فما هو دليل دعواك ؟،.
3 ) لقد فتشت عن ابن للإمام السيوطي اسمه (( عبدالرحمن )) لاحتمال ورود ذلك ، بأن سمى الإمام السيوطي ، ابنه بإسمه ، ولا حرج في ذلك ، فلم أجد فيما لدي من مصنفات التراجم معلومة في ذلك ، فإن كان لديك دليلا على ذلك فعليك ذكره ، مع ذكر المصدر ، مع التنبيه إلى أن الإمام السيوطي قال – بواسطة الحاوي للفتاوى / صــ 14 ، طبعة دار الكتاب - : (( وكذا غالب إخوتي ، وأولادي ، ماتوا ما بين مطعون ، ونفساء ، وصاحب ذات الجنب ، وأرجو ذلك من فضل الله ))،أهـ، وخلاصة القول :
- ما ذكرته مجرد دعوى تماثل دعواك الأولى أن (( التطريف )) للعراقي ، وأقول: لا هو للحافظ العراقي ، ولا هو لابن الإمام السيوطي ، بل هو للإمام السيوطي نفسه ، صاحب الكتب الذائعة ، والمشتهر بكثرة التصنيف ، ودعواك تحتاج إلى دليل ، فعليك أن تأتينا به ؟،.

ثانيا : لم أذكر في مشاركتي أن الحديث له صلة بمسند الإمام أحمد ، وإنما بينت ما في تخريج فتوى الشيخ ابن باز ، والتي نسبت الحديث إلى مسند الإمام أحمد ، فالتخريج ركب من حديثين وجعلهما حديثا واحدا ، فابتغيت من ذلك بيان لفظ كل حديث على حدة ، فكان ماذا ؟،. 

ثالثا : قولك (( رواية الغزالى تشهد لنفسها بكلام العراقى ، و هو واضح ))،أهـ، وهل ( الغزالي ) أسند لفظ الحديث الذي ذكره في ( الإحياء ) ؟، أم أنه جاء برواية ولم ينسبها إلى من خرجها ؟، الثاني هو الصحيح ، فهو ذكر لفظ الحديث دون أن يبين من أخرجه باللفظ المذكور ، وهذا الصنيع لا يحتج به ، فقد يقع التصحيف أثناء الكتابة ، أو ينقل الحديث من مصدر هو في الأصل مصحفا ، فما هو معنى قولك :(( تشهد رواية ( الغزالي ) لنفسها بكلام العراقي )) ؟، الله المستعان . 

رابعا : كلامي معك ليس في تضعيف الحديث أو تصحيحه ، وإنما الكلام في تصحيف لفظة ( الربا ) بالموحدة ، إلى لفظة ( الريا ) بالمثناة ، كما قرر ذلك ( الحافظ زين الدين العراقي ) ثم قرره ( الإمام جلال الدين السيوطي )، هنا محل البحث ، لا سواه ، والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل .

----------


## سالم الطائي

- فاتني أن أعلق على قولك (( أعل ابن أبى حاتم الحديث متنا ))،أهـ، فيقال :
- هذا عجب آخر منك ، ودعوى تطلقها لا نعرف الغرض منها ، ولستُ في وارد نقل كلام الحافظ ابن أبي حاتم في إعلاله لجميع الأحاديث - التي سبق ذكرها - من ناحية السند ، لأن النقل سيطول بنا ، ويكفي لإبطال دعواك أن نقول :
الدعاوى إذا لم يقم عليها ،،،، البينات فأصحابها أدعياء- وأن نذكر قول الباري تعالى :(( قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين ))، والله ولي التوفيق .

----------


## المستعيذ بالله

و هل أقام شعيب عليه السلام على قومه البينه ؟
إنهم يقولون {  قَالُوا يَا شُعَيْبُ أَصَلَاتُكَ  تَأْمُرُكَ أَنْ نَتْرُكَ مَا يَعْبُدُ آبَاؤُنَا أَوْ أَنْ نَفْعَلَ فِي  أَمْوَالِنَا مَا نَشَاءُ ۖ إِنَّكَ لَأَنْتَ  الْحَلِيمُ الرَّشِيدُ }
فهل أعاد عليهم البينات ؟
إنهم يجيبون { قَالُوا يَا شُعَيْبُ مَا نَفْقَهُ  كَثِيرًا مِمَّا تَقُولُ وَإِنَّا لَنَرَاكَ فِينَا ضَعِيفًا ۖ وَلَوْلَا رَهْطُكَ لَرَجَمْنَاكَ ۖ وَمَا أَنْتَ عَلَيْنَا بِعَزِيزٍ }

فهل أعاد شعيب عليه السلام ؟

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

الحديث لايصح مرفوعا وانظر هذا الرابط
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...793#post372793

----------


## سالم الطائي

- لي تعليق من نقاط :
- أولا : أخي (( أبو محمد الغامدي )) شكرا لك على هذا البحث .
- ثانيا : استفدنا من البحث أن الإمام أحمد أخرج في مسنده - حــ 21957 ، طبعة الرسالة - أحد ألفاظ الحديث، وذلك من رواية عبدالله بن حنظلة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" درهم ربا يأكله الرجل وهو يعلم أشد من ستة وثلاثين زنية "، وقد ضعفه الأرنؤوط ، فالحديث له صلة بالمسند من حيثية هذا اللفظ ، وبرواية عبدالله بن حنظلة. 
- وكذلك أخرج الإمام أحمد موقوفا - وصحح سنده الأرنؤوط ، حــ 21958 - عن كعب الأحبار قال :" لأن أزني ثلاثا وثلاثين زنية أحب إلي من أن آكل درهم ربا يعلم الله أني أكلته حين أكلته ربا "، أهـ.
- ثالثا : وننبه إلى أن عبدالله بن الإمام أحمد أخرج - في السنة / 366 - أثرا موقوفا بلفظ :" الربا بضع وسبعون بابا ، والشرك نحو ذلك "، وهو من مواقيف عبدالله بن مسعود ، والله ولي التوفيق .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

1033 - " درهم ربا يأكله الرجل - و هو يعلم - أشد عند الله من ستة و ثلاثين زنية " .
قال الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " 3 / 29 :
رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ( 1 / 142 - 143 ) و الدارقطني ( 295 ) عن ليث بن
أبي سليم عن ابن أبي مليكة عن عبد الله بن حنظلة الراهب مرفوعا . و من هذا
الوجه رواه ابن عساكر ( 9 / 74 / 2 ) .
قلت : و هذا سند ضعيف من أجل ليث بن أبي سليم فقد كان اختلط و قد خالفه عبد
العزيز بن رفيع عن ابن أبي مليكة فقال : عن عبد الله بن حنظلة عن كعب من قوله
و هو الصواب كما قال البغوي . ذكره ابن عساكر و أخرجه أحمد ( 5 / 225 ) بسند
صحيح عن ابن رفيع ، و كذا رواه الدارقطني و قال : هذا أصح من المرفوع . لكن قد
تابعه أيوب عن ابن أبي مليكة عن عبد الله بن حنظلة مرفوعا به . أخرجه أحمد :
حدثنا حسين بن محمد حدثنا جرير يعني ابن حازم عن أيوب به . و رواه الدارقطني .
قلت : و هذا سند صحيح على شرط الشيخين ، و من أعله بتغير جرير قبل موته فلم يصب
لأنه لم يسمع منه أحد في حال اختلاطه كما قال ابن مهدي . ثم إن الموقف في حكم
المرفوع لأنه لا يقال بمجرد الرأي كما لا يخفى .
سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة وشيء من فقهها وفوائدها...للألب  ني
المجلد الثالث: رقم الحديث(1033).

----------


## احمد ابو انس

هل درهم الربا أشد من ست وثلاثين زنية؟
السؤال: 
قرأت حديثا فيه أن درهما من الربا أشد من زنا الرجل بأمه ، وحقيقة أشكل علي كيف يكون هذا؟

تم النشر بتاريخ: 2017-01-10
الجواب :
الحمد لله 
هذا الحديث مروي بألفاظ مختلفة ، ومن أشهرها : ( الرِّبَا ثَلَاثَةٌ وَسَبْعُونَ بَابًا ، أَيْسَرُهَا : مِثْلُ أَنْ يَنْكِحَ الرَّجُلُ أُمَّهُ ، وَإِنَّ أَرْبَى الرِّبَا : عِرْضُ الرَّجُلِ الْمُسْلِمِ) ، رواه الحاكم في "المستدرك على الصحيحين" (2/ 43) من حديث ابن مسعود.
ورواه ابن أبي شيبة في "المصنف" (6/561) من حديث أبي هريرة ، بلفظ : ( الرِّبَا سَبْعُونَ حَوْبًا ، أَيْسَرُهَا نِكَاحُ الرَّجُلِ أُمَّهُ ، وَأَرْبَى الرِّبَا : اسْتِطَالَةُ الرَّجُلِ فِي عِرْضِ أَخِيهِ). 
ورواه الإمام أحمد في " المسند" (36/288) من حديث عبد الله بن حنظلة ، بلفظ : ( دِرْهَمٌ رِبًا يَأْكُلُهُ الرَّجُلُ وَهُوَ يَعْلَمُ، أَشَدُّ مِنْ سِتَّةٍ وَثَلَاثِينَ زَنْيَةً) .

وهذا الحديث مشهور ومتداول بين الخطباء والوعاظ وطلبة العلم ، وقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من طرق كثيرة.
ومن العلماء من حسن أو صحح بعض طرقه أو صححه بمجموعها .

ولكن الذي يظهر ، والله أعلم ، أن هذا الحديث منكر ، ولا يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ويدل على ذلك ثلاثة أمور :
الأول: 
أن جميع طرق وروايات هذا الحديث تدور على رواة ضعفاء ومتروكين ، أو رويت بأسانيد معلولة منكرة لا تصلح للاعتضاد .
ولم يرو بإسناد سليم سالم من الضعف والعلل .
ومثل هذا المعنى الذي يتضمنه الحديث ، لا يقبل فيه رواية من هو في أدنى درجات القبول كالمستور والصدوق ، فضلا عن رواية الضعفاء والمجاهيل والمجروحين .

وقد تكلم ابن الجوزي في كتابه الموضوعات على طرق هذا الحديث وبين ضعفها ، وقال : " لَيْسَ فِي هَذِه الأحاديث شيء صَحِيح". انتهى من "الموضوعات" (2/ 247).
وقال الشيخ المحقق عبد الرحمن المعلمي اليماني : " والذي يظهر لي أن الخبر لا يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم البتة" انتهى من تعليقه على "الفوائد المجموعة" (ص: 150).
وكذا رجح محققو مسند الإمام أحمد ضعف الحديث من جميع طرقه . ينظر: "مسند أحمد" ط الرسالة (36/289).
وأطال في تخريجه الشيخ أبو إسحاق الحويني في "غوث المكدود" (647) وخلص إلى " أن الحديث لا يمكن نسبته إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لا تصحيحاً ولا تحسيناً ، وأحسن أحواله أن يكون ضعيفا ، وعندي أنه باطل ، وفي متنه اضطراب كثير". انتهى
وكذلك درس هذه الروايات باستفاضة الشيخ الدكتور علي الصياح في بحثه " أحاديث تعظيم الربا على الزنا ، دراسة نقدية" ، وخلص فيها إلى تضعيف الحديث من جميع طرقه ، وأنها كلها واهية ومنكرة لا تصلح للتقوية .
وقال في خلاصة بحثه: " لم يصح شيء مرفوع إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في تَعْظيمِ الرّبَا على الزنا". انتهى من "أحاديث تعظيم الربا على الزنا" (ص: 169)
وقال الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير : " الحديث ، سواء في اللفظ هذا أو ذاك : مضعف عند أهل العلم، ومنهم من قواه وأثبته على أقل درجات القبول ". انتهى من "شرح ألفية العراقي" (9/7، بترقيم الشاملة آليا).

الثاني : 
أن المعنى الذي تضمنه الحديث منكر ومستغرب ، فكيف يكون درهم الربا أشد من الزنا ، فضلا عن ست وثلاثين زنية ، وقد عُلم عِظَم حرمة الزنا في الشريعة ؛ فكيف إذا كان ذلك زنا بالمحارم ، عياذا بالله ؟!
ففي الزنا فساد الدين والدنيا ، وسماه الله : (فَاحِشَةً وَسَاءَ سَبِيلًا) ، ونهى عن الاقتراب منه ، وحرمت الشريعة كل الطرق المفضية إليه ، وسدت الذرائع الموصلة له ، وفيه خيانة كبرى لزوج المزني بها ووالديها وأسرتها ، ويؤدي إلى فساد الأخلاق وارتفاع الحياء ، واختلاط الأنساب ، إلى غير ذلك من المفاسد العظيمة التي استوجبت أن يكون حد الزناة المحصنين الرجم بالحجارة حتى الموت، وحد غير المحصنين الجلد والتغريب، ورد شهادتهم ووصفهم بالفسق إلا أن يتوبوا، ومصيرهم في البرزخ إلى تنور مسجور تشوى فيه أجسادهم.
فهل يعقل بعد ذلك أن يكون درهم واحد من الربا أعظم من ست وثلاثين زنية ؟!
وأشدّ من ذلك نكارةً : التصريح بتعظيم الربا على الزنا بالأم !!

وقد ذكره البيهقي في "شعب الإيمان" (4/394) من حديث ابن مسعود وقال : "هذا إسناد صحيح ، والمتن منكر بهذا الإسناد ، ولا أعلمه إلا وهما ، وكأنه دخل لبعض رواة الإسناد في إسناده" انتهى . 
وكأن البيهقي رحمه الله يشير إلى أحد رواة الحديث .
وهو محمد بن غالب التمار المعروف بالتمتام ، فهو وإن كان ثقة إلا أن له بعض الأوهام والأخطاء ، وقد وقع منه أنه أدخل حديثا في حديث آخر . فالظاهر أن هذا الحديث من جملة أوهامه .
وانظر : "أحاديث تعظيم الربا على الزنا، دراسة نقدية" (ص65) .
وقال ابن الجوزي : " وَاعْلَم أَن مِمَّا يردُّ صِحَة هَذهِ الْأَحَادِيث : أَن الْمعاصِي إِنَّمَا يعلم مقاديرها بتأثيراتها ، وَالزِّنَا يُفْسد الْأَنْسَاب ، وَيصرف الْمِيرَاث إِلَى غير مستحقيه ، ويؤثر من القبائح مَا لَا يوثر أكل لقمة لَا تتعدي ارْتِكَاب نهي، فَلَا وَجه لصِحَّة هَذَا". انتهى من "الموضوعات" (2/248).
وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : " أَكْبَرُ الْكَبَائِرِ ثَلَاثٌ: الْكُفْرُ ، ثُمَّ قَتْلُ النَّفْسِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ ، ثُمَّ الزِّنَا ، كَمَا رَتَّبَهَا اللَّهُ فِي قَوْلِهِ: ( وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَدْعُونَ مَعَ اللَّهِ إلَهًا آخَرَ وَلَا يَقْتُلُونَ النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ إلَّا بِالْحَقِّ وَلَا يَزْنُونَ) .
وَفِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ مِنْ حَدِيثِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ قَالَ: قُلْت يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ: أَيُّ الذَّنْبِ أَعْظَمُ؟
قَالَ: (أَنْ تَجْعَلَ لِلَّهِ نِدًّا وَهُوَ خَلَقَك) .
قُلْت: ثُمَّ أَيُّ؟
قَالَ: (ثُمَّ أَنْ تَقْتُلَ وَلَدَك خَشْيَةَ أَنْ يَطْعَمَ مَعَك).
قُلْت: ثُمَّ أَيُّ؟
قَالَ: (أَنْ تُزَانِيَ بِحَلِيلَةِ جَارِك) ". انتهى من "مجموع الفتاوى" (15/428).
فقرن سبحانه وتعالى الزنى بالشرك وقتل النفس، وجعل جزاءَ ذلك الخلودَ في العذاب المضاعف مالم يرفع العبد موجب ذلك بالتوبة والإيمان والعمل الصالح.
وقال ابن القيم : " ولما كانت مفسدة الزنى من أعظم المفاسد، وهي منافية لمصلحة نظام العالم في حفظ الأنساب، وحماية الفروج ، وصيانة الحرمات ، وتوقّي ما يُوقع أعظمَ العداوة والبغضاء بين الناس ، من إفساد كل منهم امرأة صاحبه وابنته وأخته وأمّه ، وفي ذلك خراب العالم : كانت تلي مفسدة القتل في الكبر، ولهذا قرنها الله سبحانه بها في كتابه ، ورسوله بها في سنته.
قال الإِمام أحمد: ولا أعلم بعد قتل النفس شيئًا أعظم من الزنى". انتهى من "الداء والدواء" (ص/345).
وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين :
" هذا الحديث لا شك أن في متنه شيئاً من النكارة ... فمثل هذا المتن في القلب منه شيء ؛ وذلك لعظم العقوبة في أمر يَظهر للإنسان أن ما مُثِّل به اشد وأعظم من الممثَّل ، فالله أعلم".
انتهى من "فتح ذي الجلال بشرح بلوغ المرام" (9/322).

الثالث : 
أن هذا الحديث صح من قول اثنين من علماء اليهود ، وهما عبد الله بن سلام ، وكعب الأحبار ، مما يدل على أن أصل الرواية من الإسرائيليات ومرويات أهل الكتاب.
فروى البيهقي في "شعب الإيمان" (7/ 361) عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ سَلَامٍ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: " الرِّبَا اثْنَانِ وَسَبْعُونَ حُوبًا، وَأَدْنَى فُجره مِثْلُ أَنْ يَقَعَ الرَّجُلُ عَلَى أُمِّهِ" .
وفي "مصنف" عبد الرزاق الصنعاني (8/315) ، و"مصنف" ابن أبي شيبة (6/558) ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ حَنْظَلَةَ بْنِ الرَّاهِبِ ، عَنْ كَعْبِ الأَحْبَارِ ، قَالَ : "لأَنْ أَزْنِيَ ثَلاَثًا وَثَلاَثِينَ زَنْيَةً ، أَحَبُّ إلَيَّ مِنْ أَكْلِ دِرْهَمٍ رِبًا يَعْلَمُ اللَّهُ أَنِّي أَكَلْته حِينَ أَكَلْته وَهُوَ رِبًا".

فلعل علماء بني إسرائيل قالوا لذلك تنفيراً لليهود من هذه المعصية الكبيرة التي تجرأوا عليها ، حتى كانت من معاصيهم التي استحقوا عليها العقاب من الله .
قال سبحانه وتعالى : ( فَبِظُلْمٍ مِنْ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا حَرَّمْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ طَيِّبَاتٍ أُحِلَّتْ لَهُمْ وَبِصَدِّهِمْ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ كَثِيراً * وَأَخْذِهِمْ الرِّبَا وَقَدْ نُهُوا عَنْهُ وَأَكْلِهِمْ أَمْوَالَ النَّاسِ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَأَعْتَدْنَا لِلْكَافِرِينَ مِنْهُمْ عَذَاباً أَلِيماً). 
وقال عنهم: ( سَمَّاعُونَ لِلْكَذِبِ أَكَّالُونَ لِلسُّحْتِ ).
وقال فيهم: ( وَتَرَى كَثِيراً مِنْهُمْ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَأَكْلِهِمْ السُّحْتَ لَبِئْسَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ * لَوْلا يَنْهَاهُمْ الرَّبَّانِيُّو  نَ وَالأَحْبَارُ عَنْ قَوْلِهِمْ الإِثْمَ وَأَكْلِهِمْ السُّحْتَ لَبِئْسَ مَا كَانُوا يَصْنَعُونَ).
والله أعلم

موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------

